# New to group with new yard too



## bking7997 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey everyone. I am a newbie to this group and would love some direction. I am 41 and have lived in the same home for the last 11 years. It has a decent lawn but all I ever really did to it was occasional weed and feed and mow/trim. We have just sold this home and are building a new one. The new home won't be finished until March and I assume they won't pay the new sod Until April. We are located in Kansas City. 
I am wanting to be much more involved in my new yard. I am looking for some direction in proper care. I have read a little on sod so I think I have the basics on watering for the first few weeks. Any pointers on sod?
Then once my yard is established, what do I need to do and when? I want plush grass for my kids to run around in with no shoes, no weeds and insect control for fleas, ticks and mosquitos. I know there are tons of different Products and I'm not looking to break the bank. I have a push spreader so I'm thinking granular would be best. Let me know which products work best and when I should apply. Love to have any "experience" tips as well. I want a fantastic yard without having to be out there every day. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Not sure if you got the chance to dig into the site, but there's a trove of info here. Don't get any deeper than you want to, but this guide (assuming you'll have cool season turf) is an excellent starting point to set your expectations. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595


----------

